# Cello wrapping - sheets versus shrink wrap



## Butterscotch (Nov 10, 2009)

I just received some beautiful glycerin soap from Etsy, and it was 'gift wrapped' in clear cello sheets. It's cute! The sides are folded and tucked just like they wrapped up a box. I'd be inclined to do it, but I'm afraid I'd butcher it! It would be worth the practice though, if people like it better than standard shrink wrapping. 

So, what's your opinion? Would you rather have shrink wrap, or have it folded/tucked/taped on the sides? Or do you think it makes a difference?


----------

